# Judah Friedlander - Karate World Champion



## Devlin76 (Dec 30, 2010)

This guy has been on lots of shows promoting his book.  I have to assume that silly stuff like this can not be good for karate.  What do you all think?

http://www.howtobeatupanybody.com/


----------



## Narges (Dec 31, 2010)

I think my ten year old nephew _might _be interested by this! Karate is not about 'How To Beat Up Anybody!' It's about learning to master yourself (your body and mind and most importantly your temper!) and to protect/defend yourself or others when conflict is absolutely unavoidable.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 31, 2010)

Um...this guy's a comedian, and the point of the book is to be funny. It's so far over the top that I can't imagine anyone would take it seriously, so I don't see how it's "bad for karate."


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 31, 2010)

"The Best way to beat up bigfoot revealed!"

"Master how to beat up someone with three arms."

"Plus, learn how to beat up street gangs, attackers with weapons, ninjas, dinosaurs, and gangs of street ninjas with weapons riding dinosaurs."

If for just these reasons, I want to buy this book!  I love the dude's fu-chops, too.

Seriously, if someone gets too upset over this book, then they probably 1) Don't get the joke [most likely] or 2) Don't get the martial arts.  

It actually falls in line with one of my primary life philosophies..."If it's important enough to take seriously, it's powerful enough to have fun with."


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, the overweight, baseball cap, arcastic t-shirt wearing comedian from "30 Rock" is going to be the death of karate?  

I'm not sure what's funnier...the book or this post.


----------



## Devlin76 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nobody said anything about the death of karate.  I said I don't think it could be good for karate, then asked what others thought.  Seems like the consensus so far is that it will have neither good nor bad effects for karate.


----------



## Devlin76 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just to make sure everyone is on the same page here.  "Not good" is not the same thing as "bad".  I was saying that IMHO this book is not a plus for karate, a public relations bonus.  I think it will have no effect on the image of karate in popular culture, either positive or negative.  I was asking if anyone thought I was wrong and it would be a positive marketing draw for karate.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 31, 2010)

Judah's great.  I got that book the moment I saw an article on it in Maxim reprinting "How To Beat Up Bigfoot."  The dude's the world champion after all.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought this book rather funny. It basically mocks the over-the-top instructor/fighter types who claim to be the ultimate bad-*** ~ and you can have some of his badd-assness rub off on you if you read his book.

It's funny for the same reasons that Youtube's Enter the Dojo is funny.


----------

